# Skin Problem...Rosacea? Excema?



## mwala (Jun 20, 2009)

deleted


----------



## n_c (Jun 20, 2009)

The one right by your eye might be milia. By your cheek area looks like a allergic reaction.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a patch on my chin like that, it comes and it goes. I chalk it up to acne myself, but it very well could be milia.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 20, 2009)

redness and bumps on the cheeks are most likey rosacea.  go see a dermatologist and they will prescribe something for you to call the flareups.  unfortunately you can't cure it, but you can help calm it down.

also, try to avoid eating alot of spicy foods.  that can flare up rosacea.


----------



## ruthless (Jun 20, 2009)

Or it could be Keratosis Pilaris (sic)

Keratosis pilaris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

keratosis pilaris - Google Image Search


Very common, genetic, can't get rid of it but you can tame it down. It's why I started tanning


----------



## ruthless (Jun 20, 2009)

Exfolitation and Alpha Hydroxy Acid lotions are pretty much the only thing you can do inexpensively.


----------



## cazgh (Jun 20, 2009)

I have rosacea!  I can't tell from the photo but I would go to the docs if I were you and get a professional opinion.  That way if its a reaction to something you can get it sorted easily.  Fingers crossed and good luck!  I only got my rosacea 2 years ago now and I am still coming to terms with it - starting laser treatment for it next month and am praying that it helps...


----------



## shellyky (Jun 24, 2009)

dont think it's excema, i have that on my neck and arms and it doesnt look soft like that--excema (or at least mine) is super dry, scratchy, puffy areas.  I have a tube of........lets see....  triamcinolone acetonide cream .1% that cures it in about 2-3 applications UNTIL i start to scratch and re-flare it up.


----------

